# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Here are stuff I choose to stress in the time of planning to travel with your autisti

## JeanyKent

Here are stuff I choose to stress in the time of planning to travel with your autistic behavior kid. 


Open up and talk to the kid about upcoming trip. You may bring in to him her regards on what he she should expect about the upcoming trip. You can use the story board or other visual stuff that could help him know very well what to anticipate of the trip. Make sure that he she understands that he will not travel alone so that he she will not afraid or troubles to something. Show him her as much information that he she should know in advance of the trip starts.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

You may bring in to him her regards on what he she should expect about the upcoming trip.

----------


## Ryasko

Thank you for theinformativepost.

----------


## sukamin123

A very interesting topic that I have been looking at, I think this is one of the most important information for me. And I'm glad to read your post. Thanks for sharing! mapquest driving directions

----------


## ninaheidi

Thanks for sharing these stuff

----------


## JeanyKent

Here are stuff I choose to stress in the time of planning to travel with your autistic behavior kid. 


Open up and talk to the kid about upcoming trip. You may bring in to him her regards on what he she should expect about the upcoming trip. You can use the story board or other visual stuff that could help him know very well what to anticipate of the trip. Make sure that he she understands that he will not travel alone so that he she will not afraid or troubles to something. Show him her as much information that he she should know in advance of the trip starts.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

You may bring in to him her regards on what he she should expect about the upcoming trip.

----------


## Ryasko

Thank you for theinformativepost.

----------


## sukamin123

A very interesting topic that I have been looking at, I think this is one of the most important information for me. And I'm glad to read your post. Thanks for sharing! mapquest driving directions

----------


## ninaheidi

Thanks for sharing these stuff

----------

